# What happens if update bricks car outside of warranty?



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

In the 2020.24.* thread, there seems to be a few people commenting about unresponsive vehicles after initiating an update. The cars then had to be towed to a service center. While I cannot say for certain the update caused the problem and that it wasn't just a bad coincidence, it has lead to me wonder what happens if this occurs outside of the warranty period? Are we stuck with the bill?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Nobody would be able to answer that definitively yet. It's probably something still being discussed internally at Tesla.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JasonF said:


> Nobody would be able to answer that definitively yet. It's probably something still being discussed internally at Tesla.


Nobody? There are S and X out of warranty and some 3s too.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Nobody? There are S and X out of warranty and some 3s too.


I specifically said _definitively_ because the introduction of the Model 3 and the less affluent buyers it attracts has been causing Tesla to continuously change its out of warranty repair policies.

Before the Model 3? The would certainly ask you for an hourly diagnostic fee for a bricked Model X. Now, that's not certain anymore.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

My thought -- if Tesla introduces a new software to you and it causes it an issue they have to warranty it even if the vehicle itself is out of warranty. If that is not the case, then the screen that provides the option to update should have a huge legal warning for any car out of warranty to update at their own risk. 

Now that I type that response to you... what happens if I update my few year old MacBook Pro to MacOS Big Sur in a few months and it bricks the computer? Does Apple have language in there?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> what happens if I update my few year old MacBook Pro to MacOS Big Sur in a few months and it bricks the computer? Does Apple have language in there?


I've also thought about this, usually any software update issue with Apple products can be resolved by restoring the device. Something we can do ourselves with Apple devices. We don't have the equipment to do that with a Tesla.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> I've also thought about this, usually any software update issue with Apple products can be resolved by restoring the device. Something we can do ourselves with Apple devices. We don't have the equipment to do that with a Tesla.


I don't even think Tesla has equipment to do that with a Tesla. I read that the service center usually just replaces the MCU if it bricks.


----------

